# Suche dringend Fotos ...



## da_Dj (15. Oktober 2004)

Wie im Titel steht, suche ich dringend Fotos, besser gesagt ein Freund von mir. Geht um einen (oder von mir aus auch mehrere) Kirschbaum der zu jeder Jahreszeit fotografiert wurde. Wenn jemand Bilder davon hat oder weiß, wo man die herbekommen könnte wäre das super. Sollte nach Möglichkeit nicht allzuviel drauf sein vor allem nichts aus dem Ausland, da das ganze für 'ne Facharbeit sein soll und es sicherlich seltsam aussehen würde, wenn die Bilder in Amerika aufgenommen wurden 

Vielen Dank im vorraus und wie gesagt, es ist dringen, wäre toll, wenn sich jemand findet.

P.S.: Google habe ich schon bemüht, aber nichts brauchbares gefunden


----------



## JojoS (28. Oktober 2004)

Versuch doch mal die Stockphoto Seiten.

istockphoto.com 
sxc.hu


----------

